# My Boer herd



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I have 7 commercial Boer girls. First 3 individual pics are yearlings born here last spring. I love the bulkiness of the first yearling but I worry a little about the small size of the 3rd yearling. Hope she'll handle pregnancy ok. And then there's 4 3-yr-old does who have all kidded twice already. Last 2 pics are the 8 month dappled buck (Kalahari x Boer) that will be breeding them all starting in late august. Can't wait to see kids!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful herd, Carolyn!


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

Very pretty buck! I think the 3nd yearling will be fine, if you breed her.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Lovely herd all together! That first yearling is particularly great.

Are all the does disbudded or are some of them naturally polled?

The buck is half Kalahari as in Kalahari Red the African offshoot for red boers? I didn't realize you had those in Canada! I wonder how the dappling got in the lines!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks! I'm happy with them. Just think the older does look a little gaunt over the hips since weaning kids in recent months, although their stomachs are fat! Yes, they were all dehorned as kids except for one mom (pic 6) who then also had a polled daughter(pic 3). Her first twins were both polled, and this years twins had a polled buck & horned doe. When I got the 4 older does, I was told they were all dehorned, but since she's throwing polled kids, I'm guessing she's actually polled as well. None of the others have birthed polled kids. I'll add a pic of the buck's sire. He's not registered so could have another breed in there as well, maybe Nubian? Definitely has the body of a meat goat tho.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Real nice looking herd you have!
That buck looks like a gentle giant, handsome too.
After a few kiddings, they naturally look fat in the stomach because of stretched ligaments. I have a few that looked like they are carrying bowling balls year round. ;-)


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are all very lovely, and I really love the buck you'll be using, he has cool coloring on top of being very nicely put together! His sire is gorgeous!!!

We have a doe, her 2yo daughter and that daughters twin boys who all have a 'natural' sunken in look, drives me crazy, but it's hereditary. But now, that the oldest one <at least 6yrs>, has kidded 5 times/14 kids! She looks even worse, because her belly hangs so low now! But she is our hardiest doe, easiest to kid out, and best mama ♥


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice herd!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

HoosierShadow said:


> They are all very lovely, and I really love the buck you'll be using, he has cool coloring on top of being very nicely put together! His sire is gorgeous!!!
> 
> We have a doe, her 2yo daughter and that daughters twin boys who all have a 'natural' sunken in look, drives me crazy, but it's hereditary. But now, that the oldest one <at least 6yrs>, has kidded 5 times/14 kids! She looks even worse, because her belly hangs so low now! But she is our hardiest doe, easiest to kid out, and best mama ♥


Thanks! Yes, after having three kids myself (human) my belly sags a little too! Just brought a new doe home this morning! :dance: Will have to get some pics and introduce her.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol!!!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Here's my new girl, Blossom. She's a Boer X. Seems like a sweetheart but still shy of me. I have her in with my dappled buck now and will put both of them with the rest of the herd in 2 weeks.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So pretty.


----------

